# Wolf Run Lake Report



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I took an angler out onto Wolf Run Lake the other day.

*Report:*


Water temps were in the low 60s in the morning, and were rising throughout the morning with the warmer sunny-day temperatures.
I found the most active fish were in the slightly stained weedbeds. (This lake has very clear water.)
The males are hanging around pretty shallow. I did not see them making beds. But they're just cruising the shallows getting ready to begin the spawn.
He caught lots of smaller (under 14-inch) largemouth bass on Venom Lures Sweet Dream creature baits, and Bomber Lures 4A crankbaits. 
This lake has good quality largemouth in it. I just couldn't get him hooked up on a big one on this trip.


----------

